

Ask HN: Is there a job title for product manager & software engineer? - redmattred

I have been a product manager for a number of years and have always dabbled in the coding side of things. Over the past couple years my technical skills have progressed to the point where I am now spending half of my time programming (django/python/html/css/javascript/angularjs) and half of my time as a product manager. This kicked into full gear when our lead developer left last year and I became the defacto person who knew both the product and its codebase the best.<p>I'm formalizing this time split in my job description with my employer and have the opportunity to pick a job title that reflects both roles.<p>I could obviously do something like "Product Manager &#38; Software Engineer", but if there is a way to capture it in a single title that would be better IMO.<p>Any ideas?
======
hkarthik
I would go with Technical Product Manager.

There are a number of cloud services companies (Amazon, Rackspace) that have
folks onboard with this title. I believe they are usually former engineers who
work closely with technical teams to define requirements, in some cases work
out Proof of Concepts, and make architecture decisions.

In short, highly technical work that can't happen without significant
experience shipping production code earlier in their careers.

------
argonaut
Palantir has what are called "Forward Deployed Engineers."

I think another possibility is "Product Engineer" or "Product Developer."

------
10dpd
I believe its called 'solo founder'

~~~
redmattred
Ha, I would agree with you if it were a startup, but this is a 300 person
company. I'm a PM for the product line, but also spend half my time coding.

------
ig1
Product Development

